# More lowes clearance deals



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice score!


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

wow. I bought the last 1" at our lowes for 25 bucks and I thought I got a deal!


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

These were marked to 28.00 but I offered 15 for all 3 and they sold them to us, also a new ideal fishtape for 20.00. I guess the reason is they're are no longer stocking Ideal and they're stocking southwire junk


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Just bought my very own new 1/2 and 3/4 benders from lowes for 12 bucks! Awesome!!!!


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought new greenlee glowstick fish sticks for $9, a greenlee kellem grip for $0.95, and knippex Channel locks for $22.00.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

my only regret is that lowes pissed me off so much i wasnt going there often enough to get the BIG deals. but today i bought a wall pack $105, for $20. stacker wire clips (15) to pack priced at $5.27, for .73, and pulling string, $5something for $.75


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I also got the same $5 stacker wire packs for .50 cents. Picked up about 12 of them. Also they had the purple aluminum to copper nuts originally $5 on clearance for $0.50 cents. I got about 10 packages


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully this happens at the Lowes stores in Canada. I could use a few new Lineman pliers lol.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Man, I don't even particularly need my own 1" bender, but you can't go wrong with $15 for an Ideal.


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone seeing these deals get a good quality pic of the price stickers? I talked with a Lowes manager today, and he'd be willing to price match if the pictures were clear enough to see the product numbers...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just bought a greenlee 1" bender for $80 at the SH


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Sure I was actually gonna go back to lowes here in Wichita later today. If I make it there I will upload any sales stickers I can find


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

yyc_ranger_4x4 said:


> Can anyone seeing these deals get a good quality pic of the price stickers? I talked with a Lowes manager today, and he'd be willing to price match if the pictures were clear enough to see the product numbers...


8" insulated needle nose i picked up





















The 1" bender above











I am looking for the pics of the 5 piece insulated set and cobra pliers I bought also...


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I had a buddy head to minni for the weekend and he picked me up the knipex linesman (9") and the knipex cobras (10") for 20$ a piece!those are 50 bucks a piece in town here for me!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This pic is from a few weeks ago, not the clearest but maybe it will help.

Note the insulated needle nose were $24 then...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got 4 pairs of channelocks 420s, 4.50 each. 

a ideal meter, 10 bucks. a kelum grip 0.95, and a circuit tracer for breakers for 5 bucks


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

I_get_shocked said:


> I also got the same $5 stacker wire packs for .50 cents. Picked up about 12 of them. Also they had the purple aluminum to copper nuts originally $5 on clearance for $0.50 cents. I got about 10 packages


 dammit, always in the wrong place, teh wrong time, and a dollar short!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yyc_ranger_4x4 said:


> Can anyone seeing these deals get a good quality pic of the price stickers? I talked with a Lowes manager today, and he'd be willing to price match if the pictures were clear enough to see the product numbers...


 good luck on finding that same manager!:whistling2:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hard to beat the 3 $340 Dewalt drills I got for $44.xx each there last year, but did get a 1" bender for $7.50, and a pair of Channellock needlenose for $2.38. Also got a couple Fluke meters at 75% off, and a couple buckets of 6500' pulling poly for $4.xx each.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

btharmy said:


> Ideal 1" hand bender for $15!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For that I would have bought them all...:thumbup:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Bought the last 4 of these at my local Lowes for $7.99 each........Knipex 09 11 240
NE Style Lineman's Pliers w/Crimper&Puller


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 19, 2009)

At a Lowes in Oklahoma, just picked up three 1" Ideal hand benders for $9.00 each, and 6 Greenlee 12" x 7" canvas zipper bags for .70 a piece. They had more bags, and I bought all the benders they had!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So after reading this, and finding no straight lengths of #500 WM today * I drove back around and hit the Lowes for my wiremold. While I was there I remembered to look at the tool section. I left with a 17 dollar 1" bender and two ten dollar each Greenlee hacksaws with 2 spare blades in each pack. The rest was cleaned out. I bet those will be the last hacksaws and 1" benders I ever buy......


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

the lowes in nyc have nothing  missed out on all the goodies


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

man I got screwed on the bender. But atleast I grabbed the last one they had


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

st0mps said:


> the lowes in nyc have nothing  missed out on all the goodies


Yeah same here, just some crap left over, nothing like these others here.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I picked up a few nutdrivers for 1.50 eacjh, a #2 square drive for $3, some bags of stakers for 67 cents, purple wirenuts for 31 cents a pack, and my best score was 4 pairs of Greenlee 9" pliers for $4.40 each. The pliers aren't bad at all. They are just as good as Klein. They had some benders but only marked down to $28 so I passed, and a few Fluke meters but not marked down enough yet.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....Lowes is going to wind up losing the tradesman when they start selling junk tools like southwire.


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Jun 14, 2012)

> The 1" bender above


I was told to get a clear photo of the product numbers on the tag. Thanks. If possible, can someone still snap a photo of these deals?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Went to my local Lowe's in Vernon Hills and they are stripped clean. Only things left are the cabling section a d that's not on sale.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

They gotta make way for the Southwire 1" bender they are selling for $73 at one of my local Lowes. Get the hell outta here:laughing: Anyone skilled enough to use a bender of that size will not drop that much money on one made by Southwire.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are these. I bought all the insulated knipex sets they had for 7.50 a set! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> Here are these. I bought all the insulated knipex sets they had for 7.50 a set! :thumbsup:


Man I gotta try another store later today or tomorrow. I wanted a 1" bender.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Our Lowes had 3- 1/2" benders with handle for 10.54. That 1" deal is a steal


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW! I better stop by Lowe's on the way home.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> WOW! I better stop by Lowe's on the way home.


Save your gas:laughing: Look online first and change the location it will tell you if they are on clearance. I have 3 lowes within a 15 mile radius and none of them had the benders that cheap. The 1 inch is $29 the lowest I found.

I'm a resi guy I never had to bend 1 inch but for that price I would buy one no doubt.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't need any benders but it would be cool to get more Channellock stuff cheap!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Lowes doesn't mess around when they want to clear something out of the store. :blink:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

They will price match other stores that's why I am posting the tags with the sku numbers. You can take that tag to menards or home depot and they will price match lowes price. So if you miss out don't worry. Just go somewhere else! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> Save your gas:laughing: Look online first and change the location it will tell you if they are on clearance. I have 3 lowes within a 15 mile radius and none of them had the benders that cheap. The 1 inch is $29 the lowest I found.
> 
> I'm a resi guy I never had to bend 1 inch but for that price I would buy one no doubt.


They don't have to have the clearance at that store. Take the pics we've been uploading and go to any lowes and they will honor their price.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> They will price match other stores that's why I am posting the tags with the sku numbers. You can take that tag to menards or home depot and they will price match lowes price. So if you miss out don't worry. Just go somewhere else! :thumbsup:


I thought that was only local competitors?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> I thought that was only local competitors?


It has to be a competitor that is local. Not the local price. I took the 1" bender price from lowes on here (probably one near Minnesota) and went yo menards here in Kansas and told them that lowes has them for 15 bucks and showed the pic. It doesn't matter that it was lowes in Minnesota just that it is a lowes


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Stores that price match generally match prices that aren't on sale or clearance. Regular prices only. 

Not sure if each Lowes is independently owned or not, but that could mean that clearance items in one store won't be price matched in another. Sale items yes (flyers) but clearance is typically on a store to store basis.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Acadian9 said:


> Stores that price match generally match prices that aren't on sale or clearance. Regular prices only.
> 
> Not sure if each Lowes is independently owned or not, but that could mean that clearance items in one store won't be price matched in another. Sale items yes (flyers) but clearance is typically on a store to store basis.


That may be the case but I personally know that menards doesn't care who what or where. Just that it's a competitors price and that they will beat it. Menards carries ideal so I went there and bought my bender. Just be sure to take the pictures we've uploaded with you to show proof that it is a legitimate sale.


----------



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

3D Electric said:


> That may be the case but I personally know that menards doesn't care who what or where. Just that it's a competitors price and that they will beat it. Menards carries ideal so I went there and bought my bender. Just be sure to take the pictures we've uploaded with you to show proof that it is a legitimate sale.


I don't know if I would feel right trying to get another store to beat $12 for an Ideal 1 inch bender. I love deals but I also have morals:laughing: If everyone did this stores would go bankrupt.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I don't need any benders but it would be cool to get more Channellock stuff cheap!


I've been to 4 lowes in my area in the past 2 weeks, haven't seen any of the channellock stuff on cleaeance...


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I bought 8 sets of the knipex insulated tradesman sets. If anyone wants some let me know.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

3D Electric said:


> They will price match other stores that's why I am posting the tags with the sku numbers. You can take that tag to menards or home depot and they will price match lowes price. So if you miss out don't worry. Just go somewhere else! :thumbsup:


Thanks, I am going to beat on some doors tomorrow with that match price.. I really wanted a 1" bender..


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

sparkyforlife said:


> I don't know if I would feel right trying to get another store to beat $12 for an Ideal 1 inch bender. I love deals but I also have morals:laughing: If everyone did this stores would go bankrupt.


I have morals also bit just thinking back on all of the money I've spent in these stores it doesn't affect me that I get a good deal every once and awhile. I'm not doing anything illegal or immoral, I'm just taking their advertised line of "we will match anyone's price guaranteed" and holding them to it.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks bought the last for 30 bucks sweet made my day


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MIKEFLASH said:


> View attachment 28708
> 
> 
> Thanks bought the last for 30 bucks sweet made my day


1" inch EMT bender for $19 at Lowes in Louisville.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Anything way less than 75 still a steal


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Anything way less than 75 still a steal


Nice buy. I got the two 1/2 and 3/4 benders from lowes for 15. Around here they keep bringing out different clearance items every few days. Just keep checking out the stores and look for different deals


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Will do thanks a lot


----------



## electricdrummer (May 23, 2013)

holy crap!!!
just went to all 3 lowes in my area and scored big time!
bought 2 1in ideal benders marked at $75 for 15 a piece.
3 ideal multi-meters, digital with temp probes.
2 were $40 bucks for $8 and the other was $60 for 15
greenlee bendy screwdrivers $1.60 a piece, bought 3 flat and 3 phillips
a few stuby nut drivers for $1.50
a bucket of jet line marked $45 for $10 bucks
and 5 bags of the red NM stacker staples for $1.35 a bag


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Jun 14, 2012)

We're getting screwed over up here. These benders are $99 a piece....


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

From the Lowe's site using my local store: 
Ideal 1" IMC Bender $7.13 
Greenlee 500-ft Polyolefin Pulling $1.25
LOL


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Score!! 1" bender -- $22
Fluke T+ --- $16

Lake in the Hills, almost cleared out


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

damn i want that fluke tester thats a steal for 16bucks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

st0mps said:


> damn i want that fluke tester thats a steal for 16bucks


They had 1 more left on the shelf. 
If I didn't already have one I would have bought it also.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

1/2" ideal bender $5.27. (Will never use it)
120'ideal insulated fish tape $13.50
Greenlee screwdrivers $0.97
Greenlee pull string $1.00
Ideal 1/2" accorn $0.50 2 pack
They also had a Gardner bender 1" for 7.50


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have spotted a Fluke meter for 19 bucks on the web. Called my local store and the electrical guy says they have em! Heading there as soon as I leave work.


----------



## SS&E1852 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Hey*

Anyone have pictures of cheap deals on the greenlee step drill bits or the greenlee holesaw kits?

Thanks


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got a Fluke 113 for 19 bucks plus change!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have spotted a Fluke meter for 19 bucks on the web. Called my local store and the electrical guy says they have em! Heading there as soon as I leave work.


What site?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lowes.com lol


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Lowes.com lol


Tried that days ago but nothing.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I selected my local store then searched Fluke and it came up first.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been trying to stay away from Lowes during these bargains.

I have plenty of Fluke meters, and really don't need another one. If I walk into a store, and see one for $19, I'll buy it. Only way to stop that is not tempt myself.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 19, 2009)

Any of you who got the benders, and have an extra 1/2 inch bender and want to trade for a 1 inch, let me know, maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowes in west Philly has 22 of the fluke 113 meters in stock for $35 each.

Can't buy online and have shipped and I'm not to sure I wanna do almost a 2 hr road trip one way to save $40, I'd spend that in gas with only having a Dakota and grand Cherokee both with v8s. 

Anyone local to Philly want to get a few at that price and ship me one?


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Bowtie said:


> Any of you who got the benders, and have an extra 1/2 inch bender and want to trade for a 1 inch, let me know, maybe we can work out a trade.


I have one Ill trade


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

electro916 said:


> Lowes in west Philly has 22 of the fluke 113 meters in stock for $35 each.
> 
> Can't buy online and have shipped and I'm not to sure I wanna do almost a 2 hr road trip one way to save $40, I'd spend that in gas with only having a Dakota and grand Cherokee both with v8s.
> 
> Anyone local to Philly want to get a few at that price and ship me one?


....not worth going to that Lowes for even a $35 113 meter. :laughing: Honestly, I'm betting that inventory was screwed up or someone didn't have the key for the tool section so they made up a number.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked up an ideal breaker finder for $18. That's about as good as its getting here. South Garbage has already overwhelmed the shelves.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got the last 2 1" benders 












Tried getting manager to do a 2 for 1, didn't work lol


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They were pretty much cleaned out. No benders and the only Fluke T+ tester left was only marked down to $47. I passed. I really wished I had found a 1" bender though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You still might find one.

A friend who works at Lowes checked his store yesterday and found nothing. Today he found an iron (black head) Ideal 1" bender out there for $15. Can't beat that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You still might find one.
> 
> A friend who works at Lowes checked his store yesterday and found nothing. Today he found an iron (black head) Ideal 1" bender out there for $15. Can't beat that.


Lowes' website is showing the 1" bender for 29.99 at the store closest to my house but I couldn't find one in the store. Maybe it's hidden up on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## Rideit (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked up a greenlee 1/2 nut driver for $1.56, a greenlee keyhole saw for $2.71, channellocks for $3.64, channellock linemen's for $8.94, knipex insulated needlenose for $5.91, knipex 10" diagonals for $5.83 and an ideal volt tick for $2.80. In Franklin NC on Friday.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Got the 1" bender for 12.25 placed an in store pickup while in the store cause I couldn't find it got it though! But it was up on a shelf so good to go.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I pass 3 on the way home... Stopping tomorrow!


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> I pass 3 on the way home... Stopping tomorrow!


Pottsville one is cleaned out...just a 400a amprobe brand clamp meter for $35


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Got two 1" GB benders for 7.50 each

Got two fluke 113 meters for $17 each

Ok Im done now


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I_get_shocked said:


> Got two 1" GB benders for 7.50 each


That's about all GB benders are worth.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

MTW said:


> That's about all GB benders are worth.


Never hurts to have a spare. My ideal 1" was free 99


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> Got two 1" GB benders for 7.50 each
> 
> Got two fluke 113 meters for $17 each
> 
> Ok Im done now


 So you got two great meters and two door stops. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Big John said:


> So you got two great meters and two door stops. :whistling2: :laughing:


Lol I guess the handle is worth having for $7


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

electro916 said:


> Pottsville one is cleaned out...just a 400a amprobe brand clamp meter for $35


Hamburg, laureldale, sinking spring... But thanks for heads up on pottsville!


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I got an Ideal 1" bender for $5, an Ideal 3 piece hole saw kit for $40 (normally $90), and an Ideal 240' blue steel fish tape for $7.50.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricdrummer (May 23, 2013)

Rideit said:


> Picked up a greenlee 1/2 nut driver for $1.56, a greenlee keyhole saw for $2.71, channellocks for $3.64, channellock linemen's for $8.94, knipex insulated needlenose for $5.91, knipex 10" diagonals for $5.83 and an ideal volt tick for $2.80. In Franklin NC on Friday.


i have the greenlee keyhole saw for years and love it. ive cut tons of holes in drywall, lathe, and the occasional 1/2 PVC and it is still sharp as s**t


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CFL said:


> I got an Ideal 1" bender for $5, an Ideal 3 piece hole saw kit for $40 (normally $90), and an Ideal 240' blue steel fish tape for $7.50.:thumbsup:


You're making me jealous. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MTW said:


> You're making me jealous. :laughing:


Joe, you work for the man now, they can buy the benders you need. Stop hoarding. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Joe, you work for the man now, they can buy the benders you need. Stop hoarding. :laughing:


Joe?  :laughing:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lowes will not price match between stores. I really want a Fluke 113 for $35...but not for $70. My local Lowes got 2 in stock, and a Lowes in west Philly has 20, I called and checked that the invintory was right. I called my local Lowes and talked to the manager, they won't do it, they gave me every excuse in the book.

I guess I should have picked up the Amprobe 400a clamp for $35 when I had the chance.

I just want a cheapo meter to bang around and not cry if I loose it.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

why is everyone so hot for those 113 meters? looks next to pretty effing useless to me


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

halfamp said:


> why is everyone so hot for those 113 meters? looks next to pretty effing useless to me


I bought 2 and they're junk... Too limited. May end up as Xmas gifts lol


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

halfamp said:


> why is everyone so hot for those 113 meters? looks next to pretty effing useless to me


 It's a first-line tester, same as a wiggy or T+ Pro. For what it does, $35 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_36_0__?productId=3095827
Got four of these for $4.79 each


----------

